# Microsoft: Google Chrome doesn't respect your privacy



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Video demonstration

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/ne...google-chrome-doesnt-respect-your-privacy.ars



> Microsoft is going on the offensive against Google, accusing the search giant of creating a browser that does not respect user privacy. The company posted a video, embedded below, on TechNet Edge with the following description: "Watch a demo on how Google Chrome collects every keystroke you make and how Internet Explorer 8 keeps your information private through two address bars and In Private browsing."


Thats why I use Iron Browser instead.
http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php

.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, it looks like a case of "the pot calling the kettle balck"


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

How dumb so this guy is reviewing browsers he knows nothing about ,cant watch the embedded vid anyway.

There is a trick that starts google chrome in incognito every time.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The other side of the story

http://www.geektechnica.com/2010/04/microsoft-continues-its-tradition-of-misinformation-with-ie8/


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

More

http://www.thechromesource.com/microsoft-takes-issue-with-chrome-feature-that-can-be-turned-off/

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't understand why people like IE when windows rams this down every windows throats and thank you sir may i have another ,i would delete it but i know why that's not a good idea. Their cutting deals with government intelligence agency's to spy and that's why windows comes with IE. 

Pete LePage needs a taste of his own medicine ,i think we should start off about him not coming out the closet and how he likes to cross dress in his wifes lingerie in front of mirrors. 

See how he likes that...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

guy2 said:


> How dumb so this guy is reviewing browsers he knows nothing about ,cant watch the embedded vid anyway.
> 
> There is a trick that starts google chrome in incognito every time.


I use Iron Browser, because Chrome has been known to be open source spy-ware....

The switch for both iron and Chrome is to add --incognito after the target in the shortcut to the application.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

loserOlimbs said:


> I use Iron Browser, because Chrome has been known to be open source spy-ware....
> 
> The switch for both iron and Chrome is to add --incognito after the target in the shortcut to the application.


Yep ,i didn't know they had a new chrome browser based on chrome source code ,i'm going to try this out for sure.

But...when you install Chrome you are asked if you want Chrome to automatically send usage statistic reports to google.

If it installs spyware the what kind of spyware is it?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

i still love chrome...


----------



## zanthal (Apr 2, 2010)

Does Iron Browser have some sort of replacement or compatibility with NoScript?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Adblocker works good ,it also stops adds from being active/clickable so if your mouse goes near it you wont get automatically redirected. No Noscript from what i know , they've just started in the add'ons game.

you can't go wrong with sandboxie


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Does Iron Browser have some sort of replacement or compatibility with NoScript?


You will see some improvements when Iron browser releases version 5.0.....

http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1086&start=0

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

guy2 said:


> Yep ,i didn't know they had a new chrome browser based on chrome source code ,i'm going to try this out for sure.


Iron is the second browser I've run across in the past few weeks that's also based on Chromium. Comodo Dragon is another browser based on Chromium.

I run both Google Chrome and Chromium on my Linux system. Both are 64-bit browsers and both are SCREAMING fast! :up:

Peace...


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

Microsoft v Google!!!!!!


Hmmm - what I prefer about Microsoft is how they seem more accountable than Google. You see their Buildings in Seatle, these are the People who work for them, Mr Gates is something of a Personality - that sort of thing. Google? Hmmm - where are they based, has anyone ever seen it, who works for them - and does the owner have the same public Persona as the Microsoft Boss? No it, they, them and he doesn't - which is why I find some of this Collation Stuff a bit disturbing. And while they do this who is looking back at them to see if they are looking back at you?

Are the Watchers being watched?

Only once have I ever seen anyone from Google - and they drove down our High Street in some non-descript Vehicle with a Camera on the Roof - while the Driver had a slightly furtive air about him.

You've got a Gripe with Mr Gates you can write him - even by Post - can you do the same with Google?


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

Although I think they might implode on their own success. I've noticed in the last Year or so how they aren't as reliable a Search Engine now as they might have been. Also, if they become too voracious in the end the only Stuff you'll be able to find on Google will be Google - and thus the much vaunted Internet grinds to a halt!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lighthouse said:


> Hmmm - what I prefer about Microsoft is how they seem more accountable than Google. You see their Buildings in Seatle, these are the People who work for them, Mr Gates is something of a Personality - that sort of thing. Google? Hmmm - where are they based, has anyone ever seen it, who works for them - and does the owner have the same public Persona as the Microsoft Boss? No it, they, them and he doesn't - which is why I find some of this Collation Stuff a bit disturbing. And while they do this who is looking back at them to see if they are looking back at you?


First, Mr Gates is no longer the CEO of Microsoft:


> Bill Gates stepped down as chief executive officer of Microsoft in January 2000. He remained as chairman and created the position of chief software architect. In June 2006, Gates announced that he would be transitioning from full-time work at Microsoft to part-time work and full-time work at the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. He gradually transferred his duties to Ray Ozzie, chief software architect and Craig Mundie, chief research and strategy officer. Gates' last full-time day at Microsoft was June 27, 2008. He remains at Microsoft as non-executive chairman.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates

Next, Google is based in Mountain View, I believe. They have an office there near the Shoreline Amphitheater. I've driven past Google's building the last two times I attended a concert at the Shoreline Amphitheater. I don't personally know anyone who works at Google but I have friends who do.

I do agree Microsoft is more "well known" than Google but Microsoft has been around far longer than Google has. I don't know about Microsoft being more "accountable", especially given the FUD they are know for spreading, but what I think is going on here is Google has been quietly doing things people would not have expected them to do, given how "open" they present themselves to be. The interesting thing is, Google's "openness" has been on access to their services and products. They don't require you to use "their" application to interact with their services. We all know Microsoft wants everyone running MS products on Windows where Google really doesn't care what you use.

I think people assumed this implied Google was interested in preserving or advocating privacy (by not collecting info on its users) and we're slowing learning this isn't or hasn't been the case given the kinds of info Google does collect on its users based on their use of Google's services.

I have yet to read of Google actually denying collecting the info or otherwise trying to absolve themselves of taking responsibility for the kinds of behavior people are complaining about.

Peace...


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

So maybe the Moral here is you don't get something for nothing - and as everyone says' "Oooooh look I can use this Search Engine and access everything" what is also happening is Google collate the Data and sell/pass it on to whoever as 'Research'. I've worked in the Media and this prompts questions of Ethics................what happens after that Process has happened, what sort of People is the Info passed/sold on to? Just how objective are they? I'm someone who had Stuff passed on to Corporates and my Life has been Hell since - so I have Issues about any Company doing something similar!

The Keyword here is Consent and if you're in a Shopping Mall speaking to someone with a Clipboard doing Market Research the Consent has been obtained, when you are working in the Technocracy where Internet Use is almost as as obligatory as the Telephone might have been that Consent hasn't been!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lighthouse said:


> So maybe the Moral here is you don't get something for nothing


I guess so. 

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Chrome = Spyware as in they record where you go, what you search for and build a profile for you. Use Gmail or google docs, or iGoogle? It will follow you machine to machine gathering your uses and preferences to market to you better. Is it blatently harmful, no... but thats a ton of information that I might not want people to know.

As for add-ins in Iron, some work with flawlessly with little modification.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Solution to 74.125.43.100

During install, simply don't click the checkmark under the TOS that states "Optional: Help make Chrome better by automatically sending usage statistics and crash reports to Google." I'm finding many of these privacy experts just blindly click the box thinking it's an agreement to Google Chrome's TOS even though they haven't bothered to read the TOS. If you've already clicked the check box and installed Google Chrome, you can uncheck this via the Wrench > Options > Under the Hood tab.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Chrome = Spyware as in they record where you go, what you search for and build a profile for you.


I wouldn't go that far since they don't know who "I" am. They can record the searches I conduct from the system I'm using at the time (which ANY search engine can do as well) but that's about it.

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> I wouldn't go that far since they don't know who "I" am. They can record the searches I conduct from the system I'm using at the time (which ANY search engine can do as well) but that's about it.
> 
> Peace...


Unless you use Google services and log in... So use Gmail? Forgot to logout? Every search gets tied to [email protected], log into a second machine and do the same and it will follow you.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Unless you use Google services and log in... So use Gmail? Forgot to logout? Every search gets tied to [email protected], log into a second machine and do the same and it will follow you.


Yep, but this is the case *regardless of the browser you use*. It's not a "Chrome" thing but a "Google services" thing. 

I've seen this when I've logged in to my Gmail account in various browsers on various platforms and have seen ads tailored to the messages I'm reading displayed, yadda-yadda. Above you stated:


> Chrome = Spyware as in they record where you go, what you search for and build a profile for you.


 (underlining supplied by me)

I wouldn't go as far as to call *Chrome* spyware but I do agree that *Google* keeps info on your activity using its services as I'm sure other search engines do but probably not to the same degree as Google.

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Your right, but I guess my concern is that Google is getting more and more information on everything. 

Its not just google searches in their engine anymore. Its what email you receive, what searches you perform, what sites you visit... what youtube video you watch.

In Chrome Everything is a google search to some extent too, the Omni bar made sure of that. And can you imagine the usage tracking enabled by Picasa, or Chrome OS?

Its nothing against Google, I love Google, but I prefer my browser with out such easy access to my usage.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> In Chrome Everything is a google search to some extent too, the Omni bar made sure of that. And can you imagine the usage tracking enabled by Picasa, or Chrome OS?


Actually, you can change the default search engine Chrome uses. I just conducted a test and made Bing the default search engine. I then entered a search term in the Omni bar and I got a Bing search results page instead of a Google one. Chrome performed like any other browser.



> Its nothing against Google, I love Google, but I prefer my browser with out such easy access to my usage.


That's the things, though. Chrome doesn't have any "more" info on you than any other browser. All of the issues you raise are with Google's services (Gmail, apps, search, YouTube, etc). Any service Google provides will (or can) be tainted with the information collection issues.

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Here are some of my concerns, though yes unsubstantiated and more paranoia...

I just prefer to know more tracking stuff is off by default.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Here are some of my concerns, though yes unsubstantiated and more paranoia...
> 
> I just prefer to know more tracking stuff is off by default.


Where are the concerns?

EDIT: I found this list of stuff Chrome, itself, does in the interest of tracking usage.

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Whoops!

Here
http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 

Some of the issues on that list are minor, IMO. For example, the "Alternate Error Pages" issue. I have Comcast as my ISP. If I put a false address in my browser (regardless of which browser), I will sometimes get a Comcast search page telling me the address I entered couldn't be found. I have no idea what Comcast does with this info but they have it along with a bunch of other info.

Here's another:


> Depending on the configuration, details about crashes or failures are sent Google's servers.


I've reported crashes in Firefox to Mozilla and crashes in Opera to the Opera developers. Crashes in Chrome will be sent to the *Google* Chrome developers and since ALL *Google* Chrome resources are stored on *Google* servers, it makes sense for a crash report to be sent there as well. It's not like a Chrome crash will be sent to the Google search engine group, for example.

Lastly, there's this one:



> Chrome creates a unique ID through which a user can be theoretically identified.


That one was also mentioned on the Wikipedia page I posted a link to above. In *that* article, one of the sources (which indicates the "clientid" function is optional) cited is this blog article. That blog article references this page on a Chromium site, which is hosted on a Google server.  LOL

Chrome isn't the problem if privacy is a concern. The problem lies with Google and how they handle the information they gather (or at least what WE, those on the outside, THINK they handle the information they gather) that's the issue.

If you use some other browser, either based on Chromium or not, and use Google services most of the issues being raised in this thread still apply. Some of the points raised on the SRWare site are laughable, IMO. I mean Chrome sends the exact date and time that the browser was installed on a system back to Google. How is that info going to be "used" for anything? LOL 

Of course, you should use the tools you're most comfortable with and in the manner that works best for you. I just hope people don't get confused and become overly paranoid about things that really are no big deal and nothing we don't already encounter on a daily basis.

Peace...


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Some of the issues on that list are minor, IMO. For example, the "Alternate Error Pages" issue. I have Comcast as my ISP. If I put a false address in my browser (regardless of which browser), I will sometimes get a Comcast search page telling me the address I entered couldn't be found. I have no idea what Comcast does with this info but they have it along with a bunch of other info.
> 
> ...


Great point, this is exactly how I feel. Honestly what do you have to hide?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

peck1234 said:


> Great point, this is exactly how I feel. Honestly what do you have to hide?


Of course, that would differ from person to person and I fully understand the principle behind the objection to what Google is doing. Personally, I don't have much to hide and the stuff I would prefer to have hidden is _already_ exposed in one form or another so I'm already screwed.  LOL

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> Of course, that would differ from person to person and I fully understand the principle behind the objection to what Google is doing. Personally, I don't have much to hide and the stuff I would prefer to have hidden is _already_ exposed in one form or another so I'm already screwed.  LOL
> 
> Peace...


My final addition to this thread:

I do like Google, and their services... even I feel they might know a little too much about some of their users. I like that they are offering open source products, that even if I am not using directly anymore (Chrome) they benefit me with products that try to be a little more careful with my information.

I still like Firefox best because of its add-ins, but Iron/ Chrome is a close second. IE8 is the best IE yet, but still light years behind FF or Chrome. Opera never did it for me, ever since they tried to charge you for their tabbed browser... they just never made it back into my heart from their.

Also, I think I have used every browser know to the English Speaking world, from Netscape to Lynx to Konquerer to Seamonkey and more...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> I do like Google, and their services... even I feel they might know a little too much about some of their users. I like that they are offering open source products, that even if I am not using directly anymore (Chrome) they benefit me with products that try to be a little more careful with my information.


Too bad that was your last addition to the thread because I had a question about which products Google offers that "try" to be more careful with your information. Oh well.

I respect your position. 

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> Too bad that was your last addition to the thread because I had a question about which products Google offers that "try" to be more careful with your information. Oh well.
> 
> I respect your position.
> 
> Peace...


By that I meant Iron Browser, its not from Google directly, but it is only possible because of Google.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

10 Web Browsers You Probably Havent Heard Of

http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-web-browsers-you-probably-havent-heard-of/

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> 10 Web Browsers You Probably Havent Heard Of
> 
> http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-web-browsers-you-probably-havent-heard-of/
> 
> .


Of the ones listed, I have heard of:

Maxthon (which uses IE under the covers for page rendering) - I have used this browser, personally.
Swiftfox - I have used this browser, personally.
Konqueror - (uses the KHTML rendering engine which was the precursor to WebKit, I believe) - I have used this browser, personally.
Seamonkey - I have used this browser, personally.
Camino - I have used this browser, personally.
Flock
I have also used Avant and iCab on Mac OS 9, which runs well and brings modern web standards support to the Mac OS 9 platform. 

Avant can use either Trident (IE) or Gecko (Mozilla) as its rendering engine and I think it supports switching engines on the fly, but I could be mistaken. It's been a while since I've used either Avant or Maxthon. Both are pretty fast browsers.

Peace...


----------

